

Overuse of the Phrase “Big Data” - tomtom101
http://blog.fliptop.com/blog/2013/03/07/big-data-can-kiss-my-big-yellow-arse/

======
merinid
Big Data is real. It's coming. There's no coincidence that the buzz is
entering the feedback loop of our community consciousness. And it can do
marvelous, marvelous things.

~~~
frostmatthew
The author is not saying big data isn't "real" - he's saying the term is
overused. I agree completely, it's a technical term referring to datasets so
large it's difficult (or impossible) to work with using conventional database
tools. But lately it's become just a marketing buzzword used by
people/companies that are dealing with data that is anything but "big" by
technical terms.

~~~
RougeFemme
In addition to being overused, I think some use the term to refer to anything
that's hard to extract and analyze. The datasets may not be that large or
numerous, but after all the slicing, dicing and analyzing, they don't
understand what they're looking at. "I don't understand" = "big".

